# 9 Hole Storage Cabinet



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

My wife spotted these things on Walmart.com branded by Better Homes and Gardens so we went and looked at some the other day. Of course they didn't have these so I opened my big mouth and said I could make them. Well, I did. Not too difficult and yet not really easy. They took lots of tools from routers to the table saw to even hot edge banding. Bottom line is three sheets of paint grade birch at 38.00 a sheet and a few white pine scraps I did them for about 60.00 less than the wally world versions. My labor as usual is free and they aren't painted or stained yet either. A few pictures of the method I used to cut the slots and assembly. Don't try to cut a 3/4 slot in one pass with a 1/4" shank router bit you will get in trouble. I found out the hard way. Might do it with a 1/2" shank and I do use some dang good bits, no Vermont's or Ryobi's. Other than the plywood warping and getting the spacing right they went together fairly well. I've got all the pieces cut for one more so maybe it will be easier. These cubicles are made for the 13x13x15 fabric containers sold at Wal Mart also.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks good...but why paint? Don't cover up that wood LOL


What do you shoot with that air rifle?


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Paint?*



bill said:


> Looks good...but why paint? Don't cover up that wood LOL
> 
> What do you shoot with that air rifle?


I think I will shoot some polyurethane on these and seal them instead of painting. If I jumped on these things with a brush it would look like kindergardner's did it. I haven't sprayed any paint through my hvlp rig either but I have good luck with poly. That air rifle is a genuine made in Cheena stroker bought off of a tool trailer that used to come to the Eagles Hall here about every month. I got enough pellets to last a lifetime and the darn thing is pretty powerful just not benchrest accurate







. I have a scope on it and have sent some starlings and sparrows to the promised land caught invading my Purple Martin houses. I need to get a close up picture of the houses, they are peppered with pellets but every now and then I connect with a starling. I even smoked a squirrel with it one time and a rat my cat delivered to my shop. I guess it was too big to eat so she let it go. I decided I had better try one of the containers to see if they fit. rosesm


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Looks really nice. Yep, I usually cut dadoes in several passes...maybe 1/8th depth cut per pass.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, MT. I cheated on the dadoes for the side joints. I blocked the bottom and used spacers to gauge the shelves and then shot nails in from the side. The vertical pieces and shelves were grooved. Without a back they are a bit rickety. If everything was in dado it would be stiffer but I figured if I wasn't super close with the grooves it would be a bear to assemble. I still had to use the rubber hammer to get them together from all the warping going on. I did three test passes with the router doing a full cut with no hiccups then the first groove in the bottom the router bit started flexing and I had to hang on for dear life. I wasn't smart enough to do the second groove in two passes and it went crazy too, messed the piece up a little bit. I had a heck of a router wreck with some Jatoba one time taking a big cut, had to let go of the router and run.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

This just opens the door for more requests! Looks darn good to me.
I have had it with chattering router bits and only purchase the 1/2" shank ones now as they are a lot more stable than than the 1/4" size.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Spar Polyurethane*

Three coats of finish darkened the Chinese Birch up. They look a little better than naked.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Methinks that extremely nice looking piece of work just got you in a heap of trouble! The list of requests (read that "assignments" from the better half) and offspring/ friends will be never-ending. The up side however is "Honey, I really need a _____ (tool) to do that job." Sometimes those "needs" can be extrapolated into a trip by a gun shop or tackle store. Experience speaketh!


----------

